# The "New" Kings...



## Tricky Relativity (Jun 8, 2009)

The 2010/2011 Kings are going to be a shock the world this year. Don't believe me? Let me explain briefly: 

Tyreke Evans - Okay, so he did the "20-year-old given the keys to the city and a uber fast luxury car" thing. He survived, didn't hurt anybody. Hope he learned his lesson...now onto the bball side of it...the dude is NICE! Kind of like LeBron only smoother if you can imagine that. It's not too hard, because he's lighter. He's from Pennsylvania but the way he plays reminds of that smooth West Coast style.

From Donte to Omri: These cats complement each other ways we haven't even seen yet. Donte has this "T-Mac/Dr. J element" he taps into on occasion and Omri....well, just look (interested to see how Pekovic fits with Love up in Minnesota).

JT and DeMarcus camby Cousins - Yes, they can be...here's D and here's JT...that's all I'm gonna say about that.

The Rest - I'll let you all consider Dalembert, Udrih, Garcia, Landry and the rest of the lot...I'm tired of chasing down YouTube videos.

Remember the heart of the team that paired a Michigan native who needed a fresh start, a JWill from WV who put a new spin on an old swagger, two precision players from Serbia (Vlade smiled on the court, but he never forgot where he came from), and a West Coast misfit who found a _wished_ fit...that heart still beats in this team. We saw flashes of it last season. This is also the same team that drafted Hedo form Turkey and a cat named Olivier St. Jean who later became Tariq Abdul-Wahad and nobody even flinched.

Just watch this to get a sense of the kind of team we have here in the Cap City. Remember, they're just young cats having fun, don't get caught up in the money and fame...you do it or did it or wish you could or wish you did.

_And no, I didn't forget, I've been here since '85 after all._


----------

